# Any Soccer Fans on Here?



## Tbone (May 31, 2015)

DISCLAIMER- I realize there is a "stigma" with soccer here in America. I don't want this to be all about soccer bashing(although any colorful statements regarding your feelings on the subject are appreciated). I wanted to start a legitimate thread on the "world's" sport. I have been following the Premier League for about 2 years pulling for Tottenham and would love to see who (if any) on here shares the same interest in the sport.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 31, 2015)

I attempted to play the FIFA game as a way to get into the sport. It is kind of working, but the seasons are pretty complicated, and their doesn't seem to be any kind of payoff(super bowl, playoffs, championships) that may just be for the Euro leagues though.


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2015)

I don't care for the sport, but I (very) loosely read about the business aspect. I find that portion fascinating, but for the record I do the same with pro wrestling. I think the business concept is rather interesting with the different leagues and all.


----------



## Tbone (May 31, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I don't care for the sport, but I (very) loosely read about the business aspect. I find that portion fascinating, but for the record I do the same with pro wrestling. I think the business concept is rather interesting with the different leagues and all.


All we hear about right now is the shady part of the business cough cough..........FIFA


----------



## Tbone (Jun 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I attempted to play the FIFA game as a way to get into the sport. It is kind of working, but the seasons are pretty complicated, and their doesn't seem to be any kind of payoff(super bowl, playoffs, championships) that may just be for the Euro leagues though.


HAHA I'm LITERALLY wiping up my drink from when he said stocks, "weeeeeell you know there up and down."


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 1, 2015)

I really only watch soccer during the World Cup, I find it funny how many "soccer fans" appear during that time. I only watch to cheer on team U.S.A. it bothers me how many people who live here root for other countries more than the one they grew up and live in though. Anyway, soccer is definitely a great sport to watch/play and I definitely regret quitting it prior to getting to a more competitive age level. 

Lacrosse and hockey have my affection in the end.


----------



## Tbone (Jun 1, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> I really only watch soccer during the World Cup, I find it funny how many "soccer fans" appear during that time. I only watch to cheer on team U.S.A. it
> bothers me how many people who live here root for other countries more than the one they grew up and live in though. Anyway, soccer is definitely a great sport to watch/play and I definitely regret quitting it prior to getting to a more competitive age level.
> 
> Lacrosse and hockey have my affection in the end.


yeah it ticks me off to go to my local semi-pro teams matches and see people wearing Germany jerseys...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 1, 2015)

You know they're not German?


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 1, 2015)

Love playing soccer.  Hate watching it.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 1, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Love playing soccer.  Hate watching it.


 
Exactly the same here.


----------



## Tbone (Jun 1, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> You know they're not German?


Yep, full blooded 'Mericans that just root for the team that's currently winning.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 1, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Love playing soccer.  Hate watching it.


Same, though watching that Germany vs Brazil game last year was funny to me.


----------



## Tbone (Jun 1, 2015)

Raptor said:


> Same, though watching that Germany vs Brazil game last year was funny to me.


What was funny about it? I was heartbroken Messi couldn't make history. Christoph Kramer got hammered though...


----------



## Raptor (Jun 1, 2015)

Tbone said:


> What was funny about it? I was heartbroken Messi couldn't make history. Christoph Kramer got hammered though...


I was rooting for Germany


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 25, 2018)

*Realistic Foosball.  *


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 25, 2018)

Soccer is good PT.  I like to watch it during the summer every 4 years or so....The Women's more then the Men cause there is less Theatrical events....





ETA:


----------



## 757 (Feb 26, 2018)

Tbone said:


> DISCLAIMER- I realize there is a "stigma" with soccer here in America. I don't want this to be all about soccer bashing(although any colorful statements regarding your feelings on the subject are appreciated). I wanted to start a legitimate thread on the "world's" sport. I have been following the Premier League for about 2 years pulling for Tottenham and would love to see who (if any) on here shares the same interest in the sport.




Chelsea, because I was on the varsity team in high school and the two best options you had at that time were Man U. or Chelsea. Most of my team were Man U. fanboys because C. Ronaldo was the best thing since sliced bread, at least according to them.

Bayern Munchen because when my family lived in France my dad would take us to tour all the places he remembered when he grew up there as a kid. Munich was the first big city I got to visit and subsequently, I fell in love with Bavaria as a whole.

As for international soccer, I'll pull for the U.S women's team but I pull for the German men's team. Now, as somebody who played soccer in high-school and in college, there are certain soccer styles that people can appreciate. Think of it like a beauty contest. The nations of the world throw out their top models, the oo's and ah's rain down as contestant after contestant walks down the long platform. Justin Trudeau is confidant in Canada's choice for most beautiful woman (he is slightly agitated that they didn't say "people," but will let it slide). Trudeau's pick walks out, its Lena Dunham.


I don't know what the American men's "soccer" team is trying to play, but it's not soccer. Its more akin to glorified kickball. I just know that if I was Canadian, I would not vote for Lena Dunham for the same reasons I cannot cheer for the U.S men's team: the appearance doesn't meet the minimum standards required to compete.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 26, 2018)

Grew up playing it, really got to hate it in high school mostly because the field was asphalt, not grass. I used to play goalie. I was semi-good at it and no one wanted the spot.
The issue here is loogies.
Kids hacking out oysters all over the playing field, to say nothing of snot rockets.

The ball rolls on the field, collecting all manners of bodily byproducts before being hurled at high speed towards me and I gotta catch it but it's too high for me to kick and I gotta use my hands and I stop it and I stop the ball which sheds all this shit carried by the momentum and feel it hit my face and get in my eyes and [mod edit: trigger warning]


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 26, 2018)

i


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 26, 2018)

Had an ex try and get me into it, didn't really stick, current gf has gotten me more interested in it as of now. I'll catch a Chivas game when it's on and I'll watch it with her if she's there. But much like baseball I'd rather play the game than watch it.


Except if it's live, soccer games have some of the most intense and passionate fans I've ever seen. Games can be electric sometimes.


----------



## CDG (Feb 26, 2018)

I played soccer for about 15 years, starting out with indoor soccer at age 4 or 5, and playing all through school.  I actually had an offer to go to a European farm program over a summer.  Unfortunately, the cost was about $10,000, and there was no way we could afford that kind of expense for what was essentially a long summer camp.  I used to enjoy watching it a lot more, but soccer players are so overly dramatic.  I still watch the World Cup, but that's about it.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 27, 2018)

Not a fan even though it’s popular in Melbourne.  I’ve only seen one soccer match in my life and this was when hubby and I was backpacking years ago through parts of Italy.  It was in Bologna and we bumped into a local who suggested we go see a match.  So we went along with him and he advised us not to cheer for the opposing team as we were sitting in the Bologna side...The crowd felt feverish crazy to me... I spent most of the match watching a little man a few rows in front of me singing, dancing and screaming insults to the other side.  Overall, it was an entertaining experience, but it’s more people watching than ball watching.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok I think [hope] I resurrected the most recent FIFA thread....  

Alex scored 5 times pushing USA to a 13-0 Win in group play.  Its too early to declare GOAT, but I'm a fan of how they just kept scoring.






Its payback time bitches!!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 14, 2019)

This was awesome...the reaction so dumb.  I'd love to see them score 13 every time!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone else tired of VAR....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 22, 2019)

These guys are funny....I call it science vs math or emotions vs logic.

No way in hek Cameroon beats England or Nigeria beats Germany.






Of course yall have seen my NFL picks so who am I to judge.......


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 22, 2019)

Pretty good NOR vs AUS right now...1-1


----------



## Jaknight (Jun 22, 2019)

If you guys want to see a real good soccer film see Green street Hooligans it’s more about the hooligans but still soccer is part of the plot


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 22, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Pretty good NOR vs AUS right now...1-1



Right...??   Epic for sure....... extra time and AUS down 1 player due to red card....looks like PKs


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 22, 2019)

Well done Norway, it was tied 1-1 and ended, shoot out and Norway got the goals.


----------



## digrar (Jun 22, 2019)

I wonder if we can get Sam Kerr away from this silly round ball game and into a West Coast Eagles footy jumper like her older brother.


----------



## CQB (Jun 23, 2019)

A fan? Fukno...pick the fucking ball up you cocknostrils! (Thanks digger for the Kerr footage, even Ben Cousins got a mention there).


----------



## Gunz (Jun 23, 2019)

My baseball coach in high school used to call them "Grass Fairies."


----------



## Jaknight (Jun 23, 2019)

Fun Fact: Despite being crappy at soccer the USA has the highest World Cup finish in CONCAF History (3rd place)


----------



## digrar (Jun 23, 2019)

CQB said:


> (Thanks digger for the Kerr footage, even Ben Cousins got a mention there).



Always nice to see Ben playing footy, instead of exiting court or prison, looking like he's been dragged arse backwards through a lantana bush.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 29, 2019)

What the F is this junk?  NED vs ITA...   Cooling breaks....?  93 deg @ 31 %....that's Bragg at 0600.... LOL!!!

  



Oh well.....I think the USA has been playing lazy and trashy and honestly they are lucky they won the last 2 games.  They better bring it against ENG in the semi.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 29, 2019)

This team we have is full of egos just trying to get more followers on twitter by inciting the president than they are about player footy.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hek yeah, bye bye Germany.......

USA vs ENG and SWE vs NED!!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 29, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Hek yeah, bye bye Germany.......
> 
> USA vs ENG and SWE vs NED!!!



Damn, I was pulling for Germany.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Damn, I was pulling for Germany.



I was pulling for a USA vs SWE finals.  No luck there but at least the USA made it.

I must say if u go back and watch 2015, the USA controlled the ball better.  I'm glad they are in the finals just worried the Dutch might own them.  

It just seems like we make bad passes and try for big selfish goals instead of focusing on crosses and unselfish serves.

Anywho, Saturday and Sunday will be fun.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 6, 2019)

SWE wins 3rd place match...proving Group F was hardest Group.  SWE out played ENG but my girls are saying the REF was unfair in her calls.

[they wanted the English to win....lol]


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 7, 2019)

USA won....2 to 0 over the DUTCH.  It wasn't the game I wanted to see, was hoping for a beat down in the form of Alex and Carli both scoring alot.

Morgan couldn't get anything past the NED goalie who won the golden globe. Rapinoe nailed a PK, and ended up winning the golden boot because Her and Alex tied on pts scored and assists so they went to minutes played.

Perhaps FIFA should relook some type of jello wrestling as a tie breaker, in women's world cup only of course.......


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 7, 2019)

Yeah, Netherlands goalie Sari van Veenendaal did a fantastic job.


----------

